# Eheim 2217 hose size.



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Sup guys, I purchased a Eheim 2217 from a member in our SnS. The system didn't come with hoses. I've been surfing through HD website and found a few hoses that might be fit for my system.

Now hose diameters for Eheim 2217 is 
Tubing: 495 (5/8") *tubing for intake. *
494 (1/2") *tubing for outtake.*

I'm very dumb when it comes to picking the right stuff for my equipment and wanted to get the approval of you more experienced members before I go spend this money.

This is for the intake http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

here is what I plan on using for the outtake http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just bought a 5/8 from home depot last night...10ft for $6.50. The store has them all lined up in the plumbing section. There are a couple different thicknesses depending on how stiff you want the hose to be. Home depot sells both of those sizes. My quick google returned the same sizes you listed.

I bought clear vinyl...but I'm sure the black would work as well. I just like clear so I can see how gunky they are getting.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

The clear tubing from Home Depot works just fine, and is a whole lot less expensive than the Ehein green tubing that comes with it new. If your worried about sizing the tubing, take the intake and return tubes, or the filter with you when you shop.

However, if your one of those people that want to keep it "all Eheim" sometimes you can find comparative bargains on the stuff online, like from that "famous auction site which must not be named".

I must admit that I do like Eheim green tubing since it seems a little more pliable and a little less likely to kink. It also seems to keep algae growth inside it a little better than clear, but it just doesn't seem to be worth the additional price.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys. I'm heading out there in a bit and picking it up.. 

I guess I'm getting the clear one.. saving a few bucks is always a plus.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

DaveK said:


> I must admit that I do like Eheim green tubing since it seems a little more pliable and a little less likely to kink. It also seems to keep algae growth inside it a little better than clear, but it just doesn't seem to be worth the additional price.


Yeah. The clear tubing from Home Depot works, but it's definitely not as nice. It kinks way too easily. And the black tubing is too stiff. The Ehiem tubing is the perfect balance.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You can always just take the filter to the store, just to be sure..


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> You can always just take the filter to the store, just to be sure..


Yea I'll be doing that to be 100%.

I'm just hoping this HD tubing dosen't end up going bad on me. kinks, tears, etc. =/


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm on a budget at the moment, recovering from my pressurized co2 lol..

If it wasn't for that, I'd be all over the Eheim tubing... but for now this will have to do.


----------

